# Please help trying to build a greenhouse in Los Angeles



## Delson310 (Oct 8, 2017)

I live in shadow hills (Los Angeles County), CA. I'm trying to build a greenhouse for some delicate plants/trees. I want to do it properly, get a permit and all but I am having a nightmare of a time figuring anything out with LADBS. I have been down to the office over and over getting different and contradicting information each time and none of it sounds right. Where I am at right now is that I have to build it as an accessory building, meaning I need to lay at least a boarder foundation of 1' wide x 2' deep with rebar and aggrograte at the bottom. I have to frame the walls like a house, frame the roof like a house with 2x6's 16" on center. And without an engineer I must build a pre approved pitched or flat roof (I want to do a barn style roof). And the wall height can't surpass 10'.

I found this:

https://dpw.lacounty.gov/bsd/lib/fp...Structure_ Not% 20for Public Use 08-23-11.pdf


They're telling me at LADBS that that is los angeles county and different from Los Angeles city so it doesn't apply?


I just can not believe this is the actual code for building a greenhouse. It's not meant to bear any kind of weight, it needs no more structure than a pergola. I'm covering it with poly-carbonate, which hardly weighs anything. And for the roof I can't have rafters 16" on center, that's way too close together and will kill my sun and growing space. I also don't see why it possibly needs a foundation like that. just simple footings in the corners would be beyond enough to hold it down.

I'm really hoping just no one from LADBS knows what they're talking about and there are more reasonable standards to building a greenhouse. Hopefully someone out there can help me.


Thanks for taking the time to read this,

David


----------



## mark handler (Oct 8, 2017)

Dynamic Wind and Seismic loads govern over gravity loads

If you build it less than 120 sq.ft. building code does not apply


----------



## cda (Oct 8, 2017)

Welcome

Yes moon beam world is different

There are some Californians on here, give them a few days to reply.

My contribution is find a good code consultant and have them advise you.

The money you spend will save you time and money 


As stated.  How big do you want build max???


----------



## conarb (Oct 8, 2017)

David said:
			
		

> I want to do it properly, get a permit and all but I am having a nightmare of a time figuring anything out with LADBS. I have been down to the office over and over getting different and contradicting information each time and none of it sounds right.



They may suspect that you are trying to build a pot-growing operation, these consume large amounts of water and electricity, there are also neighborhood complaints about the smell.  Even if you are legit you may sell the house and others would find it an ideal "grow-house" so they are giving you a hard time.


----------



## Mark K (Oct 8, 2017)

My guess is that whoever you are talking to does not know what they are talking about.  Traditional greenhouses are built all of the time.  Are you talking with an intake person who is not an engineer?

You should always be able to ask plan checkers to provide the code provisions that justifies their requirement.  If they cannot or will not tell you the code provision then you have a right to assume that they are giving faulty advice. 

Various jurisdictions will have a preprinted guide as to what is required for different types of work.  These guides are not code and often simplify or misstate what the code really requires.

It is improper for the City to assume that you or a future owner will use the greenhouse for any illegal purpose if what you are proposing is legal.

While LA City and LA County are different jurisdictions both enforce the California Building Code.  So while there are differences the structural requirements should not be significantly different.

While buildings less than 120 square feet in area do not require a permit they still must comply with the building code.

Greenhouses are not exempt and thus the structure must be designed by an engineer or architect.  The engineer or architect will know how to push back against this obviously faulty advice.  You will want to find an engineer who has had previous experience with greenhouses.  There is always a learning curve when an engineer is involved with a building type different from what he has worked on before and I would expect this to be especially true for greenhouses.  If you are considering one of the manufactured greenhouses  talk to the distributer and ask about engineers they could recommend..

I would strongly consider a manufactured greenhouse.


----------

